# Hyper Dog



## Dondybabe (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, my Izzy is 16 months old and has gone from being a gorgeous calm and loveable to a little monster...

She wakes now scrats on the kitchen door countless times in the night n if you go down n let her out she runs round and round the garden n jumps up at you when u try to catch her. We now r ignoring her but she carries on for an hour at a time 3 times a night.

She has dried food in her bowl constantly n wet food 3 times a day. We changed it recently from asda hero foil trays to hero pouches. Do u think it can be so different food when it's the same brand and when I've googled it it looks like I shouldn't be giving her wet food at all.

Help please I'm knackered.....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What dry is she on and how much exorcize does she get. 


For the garden get a long lead letter out, give her a bit of time if she just messes about use the lead to bring her back in.


----------



## Dondybabe (Feb 7, 2013)

Royal canin junior n loads of excercise. She doesn't need to go out when she is scratching the door she just wants to play will try the long lead though Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, give he a couple of night on the long line and she will relize that scratching at night doesn't get her out for play time. 


Also don't talk to he other than simple commands like a toilet command or recall. Then put strait to bed.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, wet food is fine but Hero isn't a great brand. Ideally you would want one of good quality, with as few fillers and cereals in it as possible. Applaws, Lilly's kitchen, nature diet are just a few good quality brands. I know pets at home stock Applaws and Nature diet but the others will not be available in supermarkets generally. ( waitrose stock Lily's) 
Also I would recommend putting her on the adult version of a dry food again ideally with no wheat in it. She is an adult now an the protein levels in an adult food will suit her better. The mixture of puppy/junior food and the unneeded carbs (wheat and other grains) in the food could well be giving her way more energy than she is physically able to burn off. It's the first thing I would try in your position. Good luck.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely agree with Karen. If you look at the ingredients on hero, one of the main ones will be 'derivatives' - which is not meat, it's all the gross parts of an animals that won't do your dog a lot of good! I would be willing to bet it also contains a few additives, flavorings and colourings too. Nature diet is 99p per tray (350g) in pets at home and a much better quality. 

I'm not sure what times you take her out at the minute, but maybe make sure she is having a good 20 minute walk before bedtime - even if it's on lead due to the dark, or maybe off lead if you have a torch you could take.

Let us know how she gets on


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm from Canada and am not familiar with those brands of food but I wouldn't feed any commercial food that has grains or fillers. Three wet meals a day seems a lot for a dog that age, I would suggest just breakfast and dinner and no free feeding, just mix the wet and kibble together if you like to feed wet as well. Make sure the canned is a good quality.
I personally feed raw because I like to know exactly what my dog is eating but that's not for everyone, I know.
Exercising your dog after dinner is a good idea And I agree with the leash thing, don't let those middle of the night romps be a fun time!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ingredients list: Hero

With Chicken in Jelly: Meat and Animal Derivatives (minimum 4.0% Chicken), Cereals, Vegetable Protein Extracts, Minerals, Oils and Fats (minimum 0.35% Fish Oil), Various Sugars, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (minimum 0.1% Chicory), With Beef in Jelly: Meat and Animal Derivatives (minimum 4.0% Beef), Cereals, Vegetable Protein Extracts, Minerals, Oils and Fats (minimum 0.35% Fish Oil), Various Sugars, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (minimum 0.1% Chicory), With Turkey & Lamb in Jelly: Meat and Animal Derivatives (minimum 4.0% Turkey, minimum 4.0% Lamb), Cereals, Vegetable Protein Extracts, Minerals, Oils and Fats (minimum 0.35% Fish Oil), Various Sugars, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (minimum 0.1% Chicory)]

I believe you are what you eat. Dogs do not need sugar (which is of course carbohydrate that dogs can't use) but for some reason sugar is added to low end food (probably to assure you the dog likes it - dogs are like humans, sugar is addictive and they get all the same symptoms - sugar rush, hyperactivity, peaks and troughs in insulin levels which plays absolute havoc with mood and activity level). Sugar along with additives, flavourings, colours and the other grains and fillers makes a food that fills your dogs tummy for a short period of time, giving minimal nutrition and lots of excess energy that's driving you bonkers. 

I think you would definitely save money and regain your normal sleep pattern if you changed to 1 good quality food that you feed twice per day. They look more expensive but you feed a whole lot less and it lasts an awful lot longer. I have worked out that it's definitely more cost effective and you will find you aren't buying dog food very often. 

I really hope you work something out. I didn't mean to write an essay on sugar but really I believe it's at the root of your problems.

We are partial to a photo here, we would love to know more about Izzy!!


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree with all that has been said. I would recommend the website www.whichdogfood.co.uk to do some research. Recently changed Zelda to Barking Heads grain free with a small cube of Forthglade complementary and small amount of green beans/peas or sweet potato - haven't looked back. She has a sensitive tummy and this seems to suit her very well. 
Don't envy you the night time wake ups - it's just like with babies though, you need to make sure they don't see it as a fun time!!!
Good luck. 
Charlotte


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

Egads, I've never heard of adding sugars to dog foods!! That's awful, definitely toss that brand in the garbage, nothing good can come from feeding a poor quality food like that. Plus all of those cereal grains......


----------



## Dondybabe (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We have changed her to nature diet and binned the hero! She is a lot happier and doesn't seem quite as hyper but early days so will let you know. I will try andd post a pic. Really appreciate all your advice x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dondybabe said:


> Thanks everyone. We have changed her to nature diet and binned the hero! She is a lot happier and doesn't seem quite as hyper but early days so will let you know. I will try andd post a pic. Really appreciate all your advice x


Aw brilliant! Glad you've seen a change. That's really great.


----------



## Dondybabe (Feb 7, 2013)

*Izzy*









Here she is, hope it works x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dondybabe said:


> View attachment 41554
> 
> 
> Here she is, hope it works x


Well aren't you very very lucky!!! Izzy is just gorgeous. My favourite type of shaggy loose coat! She's very leggy too. Lovely girl!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful and so white. Glad things are working out. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She is lovely, I bet she just loves muddy walks!  x
Is that a laundry basket she's next to?? I bet she's waiting for socks!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh she is stunning, so glad the better food is helping, unfortunately there is so much rubbish in a lot of the brands you see in supermarkets.


----------

